

Growing a volunteer network for entrepreneurs - Gabriel_Martin
https://plus.google.com/u/0/114148901791773644540/posts/jfHyy7t6zxa

======
Gabriel_Martin
To get connected, simply enough, make an AngelList user profile, and go to
<http://angel.co/entrepreneurial-advisory-network>

------
gdhillon
Gabriel, how can we reach you? We would love to have some advise for our
start-up.

